# الازهر الشريف : الإسلام دين يحارب الإرهاب



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*




*


*أكد وكيل الازهر الشريف الشيخ عبدالفتاح علام أن الاسلام دين ينهى نهيا قاطعا عن الارهاب الذى هو عدوان على الأنفس والأموال وعلينا ان نجابه الباطل ونبين ما هو حق ونتعاون لخدمة ديننا وامتنا وان الاسلام يمد يده بالسلام الى كل من يمد يده اليه بالسلام . :hlp:*

*جاء ذلك خلال حفل ختام الدورة التدريبية العالمية الحادية والثمانين للائمة والوعاظ الوافدين من العالم الإسلامى يوم الثلاثاء لعدد 18 إماما وواعظا من دول (السودان واليمن وتوجو ونيبال والمالديف وسلوفينيا وباكستان) كانوا قد أتموا دورتهم التدريبية لمدة ثلاثة شهور لدراسة العلوم العربية والشرعية وأمورالفقه على أيدى أساتذة وعلماء من الأزهرالشريف.*

*كما أكد علام على أن تلك اللقاءات تصقل عقولنا وتضيىء طريقنا وتزيل الشكوك من نفوسنا حيث تشتمل على النصوص الشرعية والأصول الفقهية والحقائق العلمية والحوارات النوعية والتجارب الواقعية.*

*جدير بالذكر أنه تقرر البدء للدورة الجديدة لعدد 21 إماما وواعظا من دول (السودان سيراليون وجامبيا والصومال والهند ونيجيريا) والتى تبدأ أعمالها لمدة ثلاثة أشهر من يناير 2009.*


*المصدر : وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط*

*تعليقى : أنتم تضحكون علي انفسكم فكتابكم العظيم ملئ بكل ما يحض علي فعل الجرائم المختلفة فكيف لا ينتسب الارهاب الى الاسلام اذن*​


----------



## zezza (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> ممكن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

*هذا في خيالاتهم فقط :hlp:*

*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد تقصد كده

الازهر الشريف : الإسلام دين  الإرهاب

مرسي علي الخبر

​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد تقصد كده​*
> 
> *الازهر الشريف : الإسلام دين الإرهاب*
> 
> ...


​ 
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*هي دي الحقيقة يا مايكل بس هما مش عايزين يعترفوا بيها*

*لانهم لو اعترفوا بيها يبقي كل المسلمين هايسيبوا الاسلام*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## man4truth (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هما بيضحكوا على نفسهم ولا على الناس اللى بتسمعهم​*


----------



## fouad78 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا يا صليب مكان الخبر ده لازم يكون بقسم النكت
صراحة لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تعليييييييييييييييييييييييييييق​


----------



## المزاحم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه التعليق الوحيد على الموضوع


----------



## aser_el7ob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جد انو رومنسي بس منسي شو هاد الله معك يا عم اوغلو انتا غلطنا وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## Muslim youth (25 ديسمبر 2008)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تتباهون بدينكم وتحتقرون من شأننا زدناكم علما وفكرا ولا يزال ذلك منقوشا في ذاكرة العالم ونحن بكل فخر ديننا الاسلام وليس في الاسلام التخلف والارهاب والله عز وجل من اسمائه الحسني السلام فاذا استمريتم في مهاجمه ديننا الاسلام فانصحكم بان ترتجعوا ولا تسرفوا في حديثكم لان كل قوانيننا نستمدها من شرعنا ورائدنا في ذلك المصحف الشريف فان اسرفتم في النيل من ديننا فبالحفاظ علي ديننا نسرف ,,نحن نحترم جميع الاديان وليس لدينا عليها اي نقمة هكذا قد علمنا القران الكريم ,,,واي انسان لديه اي رائ اخر في ديننا فالياتي بالايات من القران التي تزعمون انها تدعو اللي الارهاب ,,والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  *​


----------



## zezza (25 ديسمبر 2008)

> واي انسان لديه اي رائ اخر في ديننا فالياتي بالايات من القران التي تزعمون انها تدعو اللي الارهاب



كفر  الذين يقولون ا ن  الله   هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم

اقرا سورة التوبة الاية  29

و غيرها كتير طبعا


----------



## fouad78 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

Muslim youth قال:


> * فاذا استمريتم في مهاجمه ديننا الاسلام فانصحكم بان ترتجعوا ولا تسرفوا في حديثكم لان كل قوانيننا نستمدها من شرعنا ورائدنا في ذلك المصحف الشريف فان اسرفتم في النيل من ديننا فبالحفاظ علي ديننا نسرف  *​



ألا ترى في كلامك الإرهاب
ولا أدري هل المنادي بالسلام هو مسلم أم المسلمون هم الذين قتلوا خمسمئة ألف سرياني من أهلي وناسي في جنوب تركيا
ودمروا أكثر من مئتي دير وكنيسة وطبعا هذا فقط للسريان واما الأرمن فهذه كارثة أخرى فقد قتلوا 
منهم اكثر من مليون ونصف أرمني وأما الكنائس والأديرة فلا تحصى
وكانوا يقتلون ويدمرون وهم يصرخون الله أكبر
وذلك كان فقط في جنوب تركيا وفي القرن الماضي
لم اسمع أن شيخا وقف وقال لهم أن ذلك غلط بل أيدهم الكل
ودينك فرض حد الردة(القتل) على الذين يتركون الإسلام (منتهى الرحمة)

على كل حكال هذه بعض المواضيع المفتوحة في المنتدى ادخل وفرجينا شطارتك

نعم الاسلام انتشر بحد السيف

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8909

المسلمون يتكلمون عن حقوق الانسان وحرية التعبير

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68277

كيف تؤمنون بقاتل ؟!! من يجرأ على الإجابة !!!

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34186​


----------



## BITAR (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*الساده الاعضاء الحورات لها اقسامها*
*رجاء الالتزام*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *هما بيضحكوا على نفسهم ولا على الناس اللى بتسمعهم*​


 
*اكيد علي الاتنين*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تقبل تحياتي يا  man4truth  :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> عفوا يا صليب مكان الخبر ده لازم يكون بقسم النكت​
> 
> صراحة لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تعليييييييييييييييييييييييييييق​


​ 

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*صدقني فكرت في كده :hlp:*

*بس قولت نعتبره خبر  *

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا ليك يا جميل علي التعليق اللزيز ده*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

المزاحم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه التعليق الوحيد على الموضوع



*اذن دعنا نضحك معا

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك :yahoo:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

aser_el7ob قال:


> جد انو رومنسي بس منسي شو هاد الله معك يا عم اوغلو انتا غلطنا وشكرا لمرورك


 

*لا أفهم شيئا من التعليق*

*معذرة :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

Muslim youth قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> 
> 
> *تتباهون بدينكم وتحتقرون من شأننا زدناكم علما وفكرا ولا يزال ذلك منقوشا في ذاكرة العالم ونحن بكل فخر ديننا الاسلام وليس في الاسلام التخلف والارهاب والله عز وجل من اسمائه الحسني السلام فاذا استمريتم في مهاجمه ديننا الاسلام فانصحكم بان ترتجعوا ولا تسرفوا في حديثكم لان كل قوانيننا نستمدها من شرعنا ورائدنا في ذلك المصحف الشريف فان اسرفتم في النيل من ديننا فبالحفاظ علي ديننا نسرف ,,نحن نحترم جميع الاديان وليس لدينا عليها اي نقمة هكذا قد علمنا القران الكريم ,,,واي انسان لديه اي رائ اخر في ديننا فالياتي بالايات من القران التي تزعمون انها تدعو اللي الارهاب ,,والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


​ 

*كلام ليس له معني وان اردت التحدث فالحديث يطول*

*فتكفي جملة لا تعليق أيها الشاب المسلم :11azy:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> كفر الذين يقولون ا ن الله هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم
> 
> اقرا سورة التوبة الاية 29
> 
> و غيرها كتير طبعا


 
*هو يعلم كل ذلك جيدا*

* ولا يفقه شيئا ولكنه يحفظ فقط ولا يسأل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78 قال:


> ألا ترى في كلامك الإرهاب
> ولا أدري هل المنادي بالسلام هو مسلم أم المسلمون هم الذين قتلوا خمسمئة ألف سرياني من أهلي وناسي في جنوب تركيا
> ودمروا أكثر من مئتي دير وكنيسة وطبعا هذا فقط للسريان واما الأرمن فهذه كارثة أخرى فقد قتلوا
> منهم اكثر من مليون ونصف أرمني وأما الكنائس والأديرة فلا تحصى
> ...


 

*هذا لا يريد ان يستمع الا ما يلقنه به الشيوخ في الجوامع فقط والمنتدي امامه ليتصفح ويري المواضيع لكي يعلم تماما ماذا يتبع بالظبط*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (26 ديسمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *الساده الاعضاء الحورات لها اقسامها*
> 
> 
> *رجاء الالتزام*​


 
*اشكرك يا بيتر علي التنبيه الي ذلك*

*ربنا يباركك *

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Muslim youth (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كفر الذين يقولون ا ن الله هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم

اقرا سورة التوبة الاية 29

*  تقصد الايه 30 مش الايه 29 ياريت التركيز ... قال تعالي وقالت اليهود عزيز ابن الله وقالت النصاري المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بافواههم يضاهون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله انى يؤفكون (30)..... ياسلام علي التغيير الجزري في الايه !!!!*


----------



## صدقى كمال اسطفا (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فى اسماء الله الحسنى يدعى العزيز اسما منها


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

muslim youth قال:


> كفر الذين يقولون ا ن الله هو المسيح عيسى ابن مريم
> 
> اقرا سورة التوبة الاية 29
> 
> *تقصد الايه 30 مش الايه 29 ياريت التركيز ... قال تعالي وقالت اليهود عزيز ابن الله وقالت النصاري المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بافواههم يضاهون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله انى يؤفكون (30)..... ياسلام علي التغيير الجزري في الايه !!!!*


 

*هنا ليس حوار وارجو الألتزام الكامل منك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

صدقى كمال اسطفا قال:


> فى اسماء الله الحسنى يدعى العزيز اسما منها


 

*شكرا لمرورك ولكن هنا ليس جدال وانما خبر*​


----------



## Muslim youth (30 ديسمبر 2008)

* اسفه اذا كان هنا عدم حوار ولكن انتم من بدا بالحوار واذا لم نعلق فتقولون لقد هربوا!!! عموما انتهي الموضوع هنا *


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2009)

_شيىء جميل
ننتظر التطبيق
شكرا للخبر​_


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 يناير 2009)

muslim youth قال:


> * اسفه اذا كان هنا عدم حوار ولكن انتم من بدا بالحوار واذا لم نعلق فتقولون لقد هربوا!!! عموما انتهي الموضوع هنا *


 

*لا مفيش حاجة بس اصل الموضوع اخد اكتر من وقته*

*ولو فيه موضوع حوار يبقي مكانه في القسم المناسب*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شيىء جميل
> ننتظر التطبيق
> شكرا للخبر​_




*شكرا توني لتعليقك

ويؤسفني اقولك لا تنتظر شيئا من حفنة ارهابيين :hlp:*​


----------



## prayer (1 يناير 2009)

> وان الاسلام يمد يده بالسلام الى كل من يمد يده اليه بالسلام



بمعني معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم !!!؟؟




> *فاذا استمريتم في مهاجمه ديننا الاسلام فانصحكم بان ترتجعوا ولا تسرفوا في حديثكم لان كل قوانيننا نستمدها من شرعنا ورائدنا في ذلك المصحف الشريف فان اسرفتم في النيل من ديننا فبالحفاظ علي ديننا نسرف *




حصلنا الرعب والتهديد .. و الرهبة , يافندم ....



شكرا elsalib علي الخبر....


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 يناير 2009)

prayer قال:


> بمعني معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم !!!؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا لتعليقك يا prayer *

*ربنا يعوض*​


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (2 يناير 2009)

elsalib


الاسلام دين يسر الاسلام لم يكن ولن يكون دين ارهاب

الدليل البلاد العربية المسلمة كلهاضد الارهاب...الارهابموجود في كل العالم

بالاسلام بالمسيحية وباليهودية

فالله عز وجل قال ومن قتل نفسا فكأنما قتل النفس جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اهذا هو الارهاب؟؟؟

ملوحظة اخواني في الله المسلم من قال ان تشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام

اما المسلم المؤمن من عمل بالقولة وفق ما ورد في الايات الكريما وفي سنة الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 يناير 2009)

lمغربية وافتخر قال:


> elsalib
> 
> 
> الاسلام دين يسر الاسلام لم يكن ولن يكون دين ارهاب
> ...


 

*والاسلام ايضا من قال*​ 

*وأعدوا* *لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل*

* ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم واخرين ** { البقرة }*​ 
*وايضا*


*فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدتَّمُوهُمْ  { النساء }*​ 
*واخيرا تنسبون الأرهاب لجميع الأديان  30:*

*تحفظون ولا تفهمون  :11azy:*​


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (2 يناير 2009)

تحفظون ولا تفهمون 


شكرا كلك زووووووووووووووووووووق

ثاني شيء الاية الاولى خطأ والثانية خطأ

اظن ان القران الذي بحوزتك لا يمت السلام بصلة

عفوا لكن ان لم يكن الكلام مبني بالتي هي احسن انسحب
ليس استسلاما بل قوة

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 يناير 2009)

lمغربية وافتخر قال:


> تحفظون ولا تفهمون
> 
> 
> شكرا كلك زووووووووووووووووووووق
> ...




*أولا : ميرسي 

ثانيا : انتي ازاي مسلمة ومش عارفة كتابك بيقول أيه ؟  :t9:

ثالثا : قرأنك هو الذي يقول هذه الأشياء

رابعا : هنا ليس حوار من الأساس لكي تنسحبي كعادتكم دائما في الحوارات .. هذا خبر والتعليق عليه في نطاق الموضوع فقط واذا كانت لديك اسئلة او مناظرة فستكون في القسم المناسب لها وهو حوار الأديان*​


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (2 يناير 2009)

لست بحاجة لمن يذكرني برب العزة يوم الحساب انشاء الله


سيكشف كل شيء وحينها حينها فقط تقولين ديني هو الحق او اقولها انا

    وفقك الله اختي


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 يناير 2009)

lمغربية وافتخر قال:


> لست بحاجة لمن يذكرني برب العزة يوم الحساب انشاء الله
> 
> 
> سيكشف كل شيء وحينها حينها فقط تقولين ديني هو الحق او اقولها انا
> ...


 

*أفادكم الله  30:*​


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (2 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه


..................................................................

merci pour le  __zaghrooooota__j


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2009)

*اجمل حاجه في الموضوع 
ان الارهاب قصدي الاسلام ماشي ورا غطاء الدين وكتاب الله
بس من سوء حظهم ان كل اثبات يجبوه يصادف ايه تعكس الكلام خالص
بس نشكر ربنا ان في ناس زي  الصليب 
اخوك عياد​:11azy:*


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *اجمل حاجه في الموضوع ​*
> *ان الارهاب قصدي الاسلام ماشي ورا غطاء الدين وكتاب الله*
> *بس من سوء حظهم ان كل اثبات يجبوه يصادف ايه تعكس الكلام خالص*
> *بس نشكر ربنا ان في ناس زي الصليب *
> ...


​ 
*هذا هو المتعارف عليه يا عياد الهروب وراء عبائة الدين ..*

* ولكن أي دين هذا الذي يحض علي فعل جميع الجرائم !!*

*نعم أنه الاسلام العظيم 30:*

*شكرا لتعليقك *​


----------



## scorpionking (2 يناير 2009)

هو فعلا مش مكان اسئلة ومحاورات 
بس بجد ربنا يهديكم كل اللىعوزو منم افتحو القنوات الفضائية واتفرجو على رشيد وبرامجة انتو خلاص مبقاش فية ستار تدارو وراة وكلة انكشف 
وياريت فى بداية السنة نقابل بعض بمحبة وليس بكرة 
حاجة اخيرة انا اقصد الاسلام ولا اقصد المسلم لان المسلم بنى ادم وهو اللى يهمنا


----------

